# Driver refuses to let me sit in the front.



## crfstewarje (Jan 2, 2016)

The other day, I took an Uber ride from a female driver. The moment I tried getting in the front, the driver quickly and nervously said, "Get in the back". Now, I have had both male and female drivers prior to this incident, and every driver has allowed me to sit in the front of the car without any issues.

Has anyone had experiences where you were not allowed to sit in the front? It sounded like the driver was more concerned about her safety with a male getting in the car, than anything else.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm a female driver and honestly....I feel safer if they sit in the front than in the back. But then again....if they sit in front.....they better be sociable! 

I hate when people sit in front....and then don't talk....or make it feel like I'm pulling teeth to engage them in conversation....

then to me, that's just awkward!  If you don't wanna talk....sit in the back.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

crfstewarje said:


> The other day, I took an Uber ride from a female driver. The moment I tried getting in the front, the driver quickly and nervously said, "Get in the back". Now, I have had both male and female drivers prior to this incident, and every driver has allowed me to sit in the front of the car without any issues.
> 
> Has anyone had experiences where you were not allowed to sit in the front? It sounded like the driver was more concerned about her safety with a male getting in the car, than anything else.


What's your point? You already know why. If this was an issue for you cancel and get another driver. Her car, her rules.


----------



## crfstewarje (Jan 2, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> What's your point? You already know why. If this was an issue for you cancel and get another driver. Her car, her rules.


If I knew why I wouldn't be asking the question.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

crfstewarje said:


> If I knew why I wouldn't be asking the question.


I think the point was that you really DO know why&#8230; It's HER car; if she wants you to ride in the back, then you ride in the back. If you specifically want a particular seating arrangement, you are free to call another driver at the same fare.


----------



## SandyD (May 8, 2016)

She may have had a negative experience with a front seat passenger in the past, and it makes her nervous. Don't take it personally.


----------



## crfstewarje (Jan 2, 2016)

bluedogz said:


> I think the point was that you really DO know why&#8230; It's HER car; if she wants you to ride in the back, then you ride in the back. If you specifically want a particular seating arrangement, you are free to call another driver at the same fare.


Of course it's HER car, but so what? One can't wonder why they have to sit in the back when that hasn't been an Uber experience before?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

crfstewarje said:


> It sounded like the driver was more concerned about her safety with a male getting in the car, than anything else.


Here is your answer.


----------



## crfstewarje (Jan 2, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Here is your answer.


You seem impatient.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

crfstewarje said:


> Of course it's HER car, but so what? One can't wonder why they have to sit in the back when that hasn't been an Uber experience before?


Wonder all you like... my reaction was more to the implication that the driver was in some way unjustified in her request.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

crfstewarje said:


> Of course it's HER car, *but so what?* One can't wonder why they have to sit in the back when that hasn't been an Uber experience before?


What do you mean so what? Are you really that dense, or is this thread a joke?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

What i dont understand is why you are questioning this. Some people like chocolate some do not, some drivers dont like riders up front, some do. 

Search the forum, there are multible threads about this, its about 40/40/20 .. front/back/dont care. 

Why does this matter to you?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

crfstewarje said:


> Of course it's HER car, but so what? One can't wonder why they have to sit in the back when that hasn't been an Uber experience before?


You dont "have to"

Cancel


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

crfstewarje said:


> You seem impatient.


How so?

You seem either dense or like a spoiled brat.


----------



## crfstewarje (Jan 2, 2016)

UberHammer said:


> What do you mean so what? Are you really that dense, or is this thread a joke?


So you're taking one thing I said and using that to insult me? Very impressive. Keep up the good fight bro.


----------



## crfstewarje (Jan 2, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> What i dont understand is why you are questioning this. Some people like chocolate some do not, some drivers dont like riders up front, some do.
> 
> Search the forum, there are multible threads about this, its about 40/40/20 .. front/back/dont care.
> 
> Why does this matter to you?


I already explained why i questioned it. It seems like there was a bigger reason behind me not being able to sit in the front then "her car her rules".


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

crfstewarje said:


> So you're taking one thing I said and using that to insult me? Very impressive. Keep up the good fight bro.


You're fighting to sit in the front. What a ridiculous thing to fight for.


----------



## crfstewarje (Jan 2, 2016)

Anyways, this thread is


UberHammer said:


> You're fighting to sit in the front. What a ridiculous thing to fight for.


lol, I was questioning it, not fighting it. Wow; what a dumb response.


----------



## crfstewarje (Jan 2, 2016)

Anyways, this thread has no point anymore, especially if people are going to gang up on me for a topic they disprove of. Hopefully a mod can lock it. Anyways, have a good day.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

crfstewarje said:


> Anyways, this thread is
> 
> lol, I was questioning it, not fighting it. Wow; what a dumb response.


If you don't want dumb responses, don't start dumb threads.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

crfstewarje said:


> So you're taking one thing I said and using that to insult me? Very impressive. Keep up the good fight bro.


This "so what" comment illustrates exactly what I said previously-that you're giving the impression you feel entitled to dictating such things as where in the car you sit.

If you skim around this website a little bit, you will find that passengers with an attitude of entitlement are among the most common complaints. The fact that we flat-out told you you were conveying this message, and you continue to do so anyway, makes someone like UberHammer think you might be a troll. Trolls don't get treated any nicer here than they do on any other forum.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

crfstewarje said:


> So you're taking one thing I said and using that to insult me? Very impressive. Keep up the good fight bro.


No, your question is just that ridiculous, there's no figh

She did not want you to sit in the front, that is her preference.

The end.


crfstewarje said:


> I already explained why i questioned it. It seems like there was a bigger reason behind me not being able to sit in the front then "her car her rules".


Well then you left something out of your story.

I do not let anyone sit behind me if they are a single rider.

Makes me uncomfortable.

She probably has the same rule about front seats. You said "It sounded like the driver was more concerned about her safety with a male getting in the car, than anything else."

Im willing to bet this is the answer, what else are you looking for?

Did your feelings get hurt or something?


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

crfstewarje said:


> The other day, I took an Uber ride from a female driver. The moment I tried getting in the front, the driver quickly and nervously said, "Get in the back". Now, I have had both male and female drivers prior to this incident, and every driver has allowed me to sit in the front of the car without any issues.
> 
> Has anyone had experiences where you were not allowed to sit in the front? It sounded like the driver was more concerned about her safety with a male getting in the car, than anything else.


So what...you're a guest in that driver's vehicle. You're not a friend. Maybe you are creepy looking....who knows.

Either way, pax are annoying for the most part and the only reason you're in the vehicle is cause the driver is getting paid. Be happy you're getting a very cheap ride.

I don't like pax in the front seat either but I don't deny them. Especially if it's a hot female.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> You're fighting to sit in the front. What a ridiculous thing to fight for.


Tell that to my kids!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

crfstewarje said:


> I already explained why i questioned it. It seems like there was a bigger reason behind me not being able to sit in the front then "her car her rules".


What did she say when you asked her, the only person in the world that could give you the answer that you'd know to be factual?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

*My Uber driver made me sit in the back!*


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> if they sit in front.....they better be sociable!


 What if they just stare and rub their hands together while quietly laughing to themselves...asking for a friend


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I usually prefer the riders (especially drunk and belligerent ones) sit in the back. If one sits up front, I won't fight it, but like I said I prefer they sit in the back. 

One way to discourage riders from sitting up front is put all your stuff up front (of whatever). Of course that discourage all of them but most of them are.


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

What a ridiculous thing to complain about. Sit in the back and keep your mouth shut until you get to your destination. End of story. Thank you.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

OP can be a good friend of the "sutpid" guy who complains about "surgey" and would prefer to ride the bus, fo' sho.

#massivetrollalert



wk1102 said:


> No, your question is just that ridiculous, there's no figh
> 
> She did not want you to sit in the front, that is her preference.
> 
> ...


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

i think pax believe uber's lies that we are everybody's private driver. if you want service, you better start tipping. but uber say's no tipping so get your ass in the back like she said.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They ALL want to sit in the front . . .


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

crfstewarje said:


> The other day, I took an Uber ride from a female driver. The moment I tried getting in the front, the driver quickly and nervously said, "Get in the back". Now, I have had both male and female drivers prior to this incident, and every driver has allowed me to sit in the front of the car without any issues.
> 
> Has anyone had experiences where you were not allowed to sit in the front? It sounded like the driver was more concerned about her safety with a male getting in the car, than anything else.


From a female driving perspective.

If ur a drunk male - sit in the back
If ur sketchy or look soiled - sit in the back
If u seem like the kind to text the entire trip - sit in the back

I banish all my passengers to the backseat. The front passenger seat is reserved for my esky. I already give uber passengers my car as a service. The least I could keep for myself, my family and friends is a clean seat. I have my front passenger seat steam cleaned if I get a lot of uber fares finding their way up front.

I have OCD and I don't like other STRANGE people's sweaty asses in my "safe" places


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> What do you mean so what? Are you really that dense?


^^^^^^^^^^^^No, he/she/it is\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/



bluedogz said:


> you feel entitled.
> 
> passengers with an attitude of entitlement





MarcG said:


> What a ridiculous thing to complain about.


See quote from bluedogz. Do not expect much from an entitled passenger.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

crfstewarje said:


> The other day, I took an Uber ride from a female driver. The moment I tried getting in the front, the driver quickly and nervously said, "Get in the back".


sure hope you gave her a 1 star



wk1102 said:


> What's your point? You already know why. If this was an issue for you cancel and get another driver. Her car, her rules.


she still needs to operate by ubers rules, which is pax can sit anywhere



bluedogz said:


> I think the point was that you really DO know why&#8230; It's HER car; if she wants you to ride in the back, then you ride in the back. If you specifically want a particular seating arrangement, you are free to call another driver at the same fare.


she shouldn't be driving for Uber



SandyD said:


> She may have had a negative experience with a front seat passenger in the past, and it makes her nervous. Don't take it personally.


who cares, not the pax fault. you never take something that happend with somebody else out on an innocent pax. I would 1 star and email uber to remove her from the service



wk1102 said:


> What i dont understand is why you are questioning this. Some people like chocolate some do not, some drivers dont like riders up front, some do.
> 
> ?


maybe because he's a paying pax and especially if UberX, he gets to sit where he pleases, yall bringing rosa parks back?



UberHammer said:


> You're fighting to sit in the front. What a ridiculous thing to fight for.


as if what YOU think matters. as if what YOU think is the gospel. as if what YOU think is the way everything is supposed to be



UberHammer said:


> If you don't want dumb responses, don't start dumb threads.


I think everyone of your responses is dumb.
Do you get the point I just made? smh



uber strike said:


> i think pax believe uber's lies that we are everybody's private driver. if you want service, you better start tipping. but uber say's no tipping so get your ass in the back like she said.


in the real world, people tip AFTER the service is provided. now why in the world should the pax tip when he was just made to sit in the back before the services begins? smh,silly statement about tipping.

Plus uber doesn't say no tipping is allowed
And a pax can clearly pull out their wallet and tip the driver, smh


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Everybody yapping about its the uber person's personal car. Yes this is true, but you should only try to pull rank when a pax is doing something egregious (trying to hit you,smoking, cramming 5 people,being highly rude/disrespectful, etc), NOT when pax is simply doing something that is normally allowed, and not irregular. You are NOT the boss of the pax, so don't try to play god. It is NOT a weird thing to sit in the front seat of an Uber.It is NOT unreasonable for a pax to sit in the front. If you are a woman and are going to pretty much discriminate im sure, on making men sit in the back , you need to pick another job and quit Uber asap. No pax wants to be treated differently, just because they were born a certain way(x or y chromozone) out of their control (as per male OP trying to ride with a female driver)

a single pax sitting in the front is no different than picking up 4 people where 1 person HAS to sit in the front. If someone is in the front they are in the front, not sure how it makes a different if only 1 in in the front and none in the back, or 1 in the front and 3 in the back. As if a woman is more comfortable with 4 dudes in the car, instead of 1? Can't really make much sense out of that

Furthermore, if she is making single males sit in the back, im sure they are also forcing them to sit in the back on the passenger side,smh. If you are this noid you shouldn't be driving for Uber. You drive strangers all they time, any one of them, male or female, sitting anywhere, can pull a fast one on you if they wanted to.... No particular position they sit in is going to actually make you safe. That's just a plain ole big false sense of security...


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> maybe because he's a paying pax and especially if UberX, he gets to sit where he pleases, yall bringing rosa parks back?


So, yeah... how did race enter into this? The OP only mentioned gender and didn't really say it affected her. Save the race card for when it matter an d let's not demean the memories of greats with this p***ing match.

And yes, she IS the boss of the pax. Remember that "independent" part of independent contractor?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

bluedogz said:


> So, yeah... how did race enter into this? The OP only mentioned gender and didn't really say it affected her. Save the race card for when it matter an d let's not demean the memories of greats with this p***ing match.
> 
> And yes, she IS the boss of the pax. Remember that "independent" part of independent contractor?


I never mentioned race. *This topic has nothing to do with race,so don't try to inject it.OP never mentioned his or his drivers race, so how could I play a dag on race card? STOP REACHING
*
Yes Rosa was black but I guess that's *all you know about her is her skin color huh*? smh

The only part you are supposed to get from mentioning her is that she had to sit the the back. I said bring her back because like now people have to sit in the back because of their GENDER, not their race. The point you were supposed to grasp was that she had to sit in the back because of something she can not control(her skin color). *That's discrimination*. Just like the the OP said he had to sit in the back because of something he couldnt control (his gender).. *That's discrimination. *Was it that hard for you to see the link? But chose to skip over the obvious and try to throw race in the mix to rile things up huh? smh. The moral of the story is that in 2016, everybody can sit in the front. Male or female.

And you are lunching, the pax doesnt work for her, she is never the boss of the pax, you taking this Uberer owns the car thing way too far. Enough 1 stars and she'll be out of there. Stop being soft and only siding with the Uber driver solely because she's female. Discrimination is not cool!!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

sporadic said:


> OP can be a good friend of the "sutpid" guy who complains about "surgey" and would prefer to ride the bus, fo' sho.
> 
> #massivetrollalert


 Ha ikr, think I have that guy on ignore, there's always a few trolls that pop up here but that mods are sharp to block those accounts or at least I'll just keep them on ignore. I'm heavy with the ban hammer via report button, this isn't 4chan brah



Bart McCoy said:


> Everybody yapping about its the uber person's personal car. Yes this is true, but you should only try to pull rank when a pax is doing something egregious (trying to hit you,smoking, cramming 5 people,being highly rude/disrespectful, etc), NOT when pax is simply doing something that is normally allowed, and not irregular. You are NOT the boss of the pax, so don't try to play god. It is NOT a weird thing to sit in the front seat of an Uber.It is NOT unreasonable for a pax to sit in the front. If you are a woman and are going to pretty much discriminate im sure, on making men sit in the back , you need to pick another job and quit Uber asap. No pax wants to be treated differently, just because they were born a certain way(x or y chromozone) out of their control (as per male OP trying to ride with a female driver)
> 
> a single pax sitting in the front is no different than picking up 4 people where 1 person HAS to sit in the front. If someone is in the front they are in the front, not sure how it makes a different if only 1 in in the front and none in the back, or 1 in the front and 3 in the back. As if a woman is more comfortable with 4 dudes in the car, instead of 1? Can really make much sense out of that
> 
> Furthermore, if she is making single males sit in the back, im sure they are also forcing them to sit in the back on the passenger side,smh. If you are this noid you shouldn't be driving for Uber. You drive strangers all they time, any one of them, male or female, sitting anywhere, can pull a fast one on you if they wanted to.... No particular position they sit in is going to actually make you safe. That's just a plain ole big false sense of security...


 PREACH Bart! lol yeah all these flakes above me shouldn't be driving for Uber if ALL seats aren't available for pax. Get your junk off the front seat, don't tell anyone to sit in the back, they're paying for a seat and they can sit wherever they like. I'm with you, someone does that to me it's a 1-star and reporting to Uber. Talk about profiling!


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Bart McCoy Wins this thread. Closed.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

crfstewarje said:


> The other day, I took an Uber ride from a female driver. The moment I tried getting in the front, the driver quickly and nervously said, "Get in the back". Now, I have had both male and female drivers prior to this incident, and every driver has allowed me to sit in the front of the car without any issues.
> 
> Has anyone had experiences where you were not allowed to sit in the front? It sounded like the driver was more concerned about her safety with a male getting in the car, than anything else.


Why did you try to sit in the front? We don't like that.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

MR5STAR said:


> Bart McCoy Wins this thread. Closed.


I put that guy on ignore over a year ago. I don't even need to un-ignore him to know he is probably preaching that a paying customer should be able to stick it into any hole the ***** has, and if the ***** doesn't like it the customer should complain to her pimp.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> I put that guy on ignore over a year ago. I don't even need to un-ignore him to know he is probably preaching that a paying customer should be able to stick it into any hole the ***** has, and if the ***** doesn't like it the customer should complain to her pimp.


Lots of blah blah.... uber rules this and that... and a comparison to, get this, Rosa Parks! Dr McCoy has a dream...


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> Lots of blah blah.... uber rules this and that... and a comparison to, get this, Rosa Parks! Dr McCoy has a dream...


Rosa Parks?!?!? Holy crap!!! I may have to un-ignore him just to see how the hell he went there.

On second thought, no... it would probably make my head hurt.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Rosa Parks?!?!? Holy crap!!! I may have to un-ignore him just to see how the hell he went there.
> 
> On second thought, no... it would probably make my head hurt.


Lol.. To be fair, I did not read it all. He is a little too long winded for my short attention span.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Rosa Parks?!?!? Holy crap!!! I may have to un-ignore him just to see how the hell he went there.
> 
> On second thought, no... it would probably make my head hurt.


Someone could ask you what 4 + 2 equals and your head would hurt

Funny guy though, I exposed him for typing a bunch of falsehood on the forum a long time ago and he blocked me but continued to distribute falsehood to this community. Very funny guy


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

naplestom75 said:


> Why did you try to sit in the front? We don't like that.


What kind of question is that? He wanted to sit in the front because he wanted to. There's absolutely no written rule about pax having to sit in the back. Uber doesn't state this to any pax so how in the world is he supposed to know you don't like that?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> I never mentioned race. *This topic has nothing to do with race,so don't try to inject it.OP never mentioned his or his drivers race, so how could I play a dag on race card? STOP REACHING
> *
> Yes Rosa was black but I guess that's *all you know about her is her skin color huh*? smh
> 
> ...


Discrimination Is quite the leap Dr.

OP did not say he had to sit in the back because of his gender. He say quite plainly he did not know why. I have absolutely no way of knowing for sure and neitber do you!

How do you know she doesnt make everyone ride in the back. Maybe she drives a mini-van and NEVER lets anyone in the front. Maybe the last rider sat up front and spilled a drink on tbe seat and she didn't want the new rider to have a wet ass. Maybe her door handle was broken by the rider before and she got the new ping before she could log off and get it fixed.

There are an infinite number of possible reasons why she had him ride in back.


----------



## Chrysallis (Mar 24, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> I'm a female driver and honestly....I feel safer if they sit in the front than in the back. But then again....if they sit in front.....they better be sociable!
> 
> I hate when people sit in front....and then don't talk....or make it feel like I'm pulling teeth to engage them in conversation....
> 
> then to me, that's just awkward!  If you don't wanna talk....sit in the back.


I feel the same way
I hate when they sit in the front and don't talk


----------



## Chrysallis (Mar 24, 2016)

bluedogz said:


> I think the point was that you really DO know why&#8230; It's HER car; if she wants you to ride in the back, then you ride in the back. If you specifically want a particular seating arrangement, you are free to call another driver at the same fare.





wk1102 said:


> What's your point? You already know why. If this was an issue for you cancel and get another driver. Her car, her rules.


Her car, her rules
You're right
However Lyft requires all seats to be available
So she understands she is gonna have someone in the front eventually
And it was a sick move of her to demand it
She should have asked him to sit in the back first


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> Discrimination Is quite the leap Dr.
> 
> OP did not say he had to sit in the back because of his gender. He say quite plainly he did not know why. I have absolutely no way of knowing for sure and neitber do you!
> 
> ...


oh, its because he was a male, we all know that
and NONE of the excuses aka "possible reasons" you made are valid for making a male or female sit in the back
especially again if theres 4 pax, somebody HAS to sit in the front, then what? tell the 4th pax to lap it up in the back? or ride in the trunk?
bottom line: Its your car, if you don't want people to ride in your front seat, thats your right. However, you surely should *NOT *be driving for Uber. Period


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> oh, its because he was a male, we all know that
> and NONE of the excuses aka "possible reasons" you made are valid for making a male or female sit in the back
> especially again if theres 4 pax, somebody HAS to sit in the front, then what? tell the 4th pax to lap it up in the back? or ride in the trunk?
> bottom line: Its your car, if you don't want people to ride in your front seat, thats your right. However, you surely should *NOT *be driving for Uber. Period


No, Dr.McCoy we do *NOT *know the reason. You are making a huge assumption. Do you know for a fact she lets single female riders up front? Do you?

My reasons or as you called them, excuses are perfectly valid and plausible. Other than your psychic ability to know the driver intentions you offer no proof as to why she would not let him ride in the front.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> No, Dr.McCoy we do *NOT *know the reason. You are making a huge assumption. Do you know for a fact she lets single female riders up front? Do you?
> 
> My reasons or as you called them, excuses are perfectly valid and plausible. Other than your psychic ability to know the driver intentions you offer no proof as to why she would not let him ride in the front.


but again, you're totally missing the point
it doesn't matter if the rider is black or white
it doesn't matter if the rider is male or female
no one should be forced to sit in the back on Uber or Lyft. PERIOD.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> oh, its because he was a male, we all know that
> and NONE of the excuses aka "possible reasons" you made are valid for making a male or female sit in the back
> especially again if theres 4 pax, somebody HAS to sit in the front, then what? tell the 4th pax to lap it up in the back? or ride in the trunk?
> bottom line: Its your car, if you don't want people to ride in your front seat, thats your right. However, you surely should *NOT *be driving for Uber. Period


Nobody is talking about situations where there are 4 people or too many for the back seat. If you sit in the front with a stranger when the back seat is empty you are a weirdo, period.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

naplestom75 said:


> Nobody is talking about situations where there are 4 people or too many for the back seat. * If you sit in the front with a stranger when the back seat is empty you are a weirdo, period*.


lol you can't be serious
sad part is most people in this topic will back you up on that,smh


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> What kind of question is that? He wanted to sit in the front because he wanted to. There's absolutely no written rule about pax having to sit in the back. Uber doesn't state this to any pax so how in the world is he supposed to know you don't like that?


There's no written rule, but there's an unwritten rule, as far as i am concerned.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

It's not uncommon for drivers to ask a single passenger who chose to sit in the back seat behind the driver's seat to move to the seat behind the passenger seat. The only riders who are offended by this are riders who think they are entitled or think they are in charge. You as a rider are not entitled, and more importantly you are not in charge. The driver is in charge. They have full responsibility for what happens on the ride. Unless every seat has to be full, sit where you are instructed to sit by the one in charge, or the one in charge will cancel the ride.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> but again, you're totally missing the point
> it doesn't matter if the rider is black or white
> it doesn't matter if the rider is male or female
> no one should be forced to sit in the back on Uber or Lyft. PERIOD.


You are talking in circles, originally you cried discrimination...

No Bart, you made the discrimination claim. Your point was that she was discriminating based upon his gender. You made the discrimination point, you.

Is she going to make some riders unhappy with her rules? yes? Is it the best customer service? Absolutely not. Is she free to not allow riders to sit in the front seat if she chooses? As long as everyone has a seat and seatbelt, Yes!

Do you offer cold water, mints, gum, and phone chargers to everyone of your riders? Do you open the doors for your riders? Uber says we should.



Chrysallis said:


> Her car, her rules
> You're right
> However Lyft requires all seats to be available
> So she understands she is gonna have someone in the front eventually
> ...


OP was not using lyft, it was Uber.
Uber actually implies rider should sit in the back. That was one of the big differences between Uber and Lyft. Lyft wanted you to encourage rider to sit up front, greet them with a fist bump, "your friend with a ride." Uber, in almost every one of their promo pictures has the riders in the back, they encourage us to have tje rider in the back. "Everyone's private driver." Uber is very careful about not telling us how we have to do things. Show me where it says in uber policy a driver has to let a rider sit where they want.


----------



## RIUber (Feb 9, 2016)

If there is only 1 person sit in the back. You are not my friend so don't sit in front like you are. Plus I like my front seat empty to put stuff on, it's kind of like my desk


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> It's not uncommon for drivers to ask a single passenger who chose to sit in the back seat behind the driver's seat to move to the seat behind the passenger seat. The only riders who are offended by this are riders who think they are entitled or think they are in charge. You as a rider are not entitled, and more importantly you are not in charge. The driver is in charge. They have full responsibility for what happens on the ride. Unless every seat has to be full, sit where you are instructed to sit by the one in charge, or the one in charge will cancel the ride.


I can see why you have him on ignore, my head is starting to hurt. :/


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> It's not uncommon for drivers to ask a single passenger who chose to sit in the back seat behind the driver's seat to move to the seat behind the passenger seat. The only riders who are offended by this are riders who think they are entitled or think they are in charge. You as a rider are not entitled, and more importantly you are not in charge. The driver is in charge. They have full responsibility for what happens on the ride. Unless every seat has to be full, sit where you are instructed to sit by the one in charge, or the one in charge will cancel the ride.


smh, most pax are grown adults, they are not going to be ordered around by some Uber driver like they are a child. Wild stuff here. Pax orders ride, can sit where he wants. Uber driver doesn't like that, they should be off the Uber platform



wk1102 said:


> You are talking in circles, originally you cried discrimination...
> 
> No Bart, you made the discrimination claim. Your point was that she was discriminating based upon his gender. You made the discrimination point, you.
> 
> Uber is very careful about not telling us how we have to do things. Show me where it says in uber policy a driver has to let a rider sit where they want.


I still stand by it, im sure she did it because he was a male. Yeah, I said it

Please show me where Uber says you should sit in the back? Where is this Uber literature that dictates this?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I prefer passengers to sit in front but I only require the front seat when picking up or dropping off at the airport


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

nickd8775 said:


> I only require the front seat when picking up or dropping off at the airport


Say what?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> smh, most pax are grown adults, they are not going to be ordered around by some Uber driver like they are a child. Wild stuff here. Pax orders ride, can sit where he wants. Uber driver doesn't like that, they should be off the Uber platform
> 
> I still stand by it, im sure she did it because he was a male. Yeah, I said it
> 
> Please show me where Uber says you should sit in the back? Where is this Uber literature that dictates this?


I did not say uber states riders should sit in the back, I said it was implied. You do know the difference right?
You however did say Uber rules were the rider can sit whete they want. Show me the rule, Bart.

Again let me ask you, Bart, do you offer cold water, mints, gum, and phone chargers to everyone of your riders? Do you open the doors for your riders? Uber says we should.

Do you accept every single ping Bart? Uber says we should.

Just because you believe something doesn't make it fact. You do not know why she did not allow him to sit up front, you have an opinion why. It is impossible for you to know tbe reason unless you are her or she told you. You can belive it to be true all you want, still not fact.


----------



## UberMike29 (May 22, 2016)

As an uber driver, I find that single pax's will generally sit up front. I have no preference. I am however a male, who can take good care of himself. I can easily understand why a female may prefer that everyone sits in back. As explained, it's a safety issue for her. Point is, her car, her rules, you don't like it, don't ride. It's that simple. Nobody forced you into the car, and what's worst, you probably low rated her, for that stupid trivial aspect of the ride. It's customers like you who make it hard for us to maintain good ratings, and yes, they matter


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> I can see why you have him on ignore, my head is starting to hurt. :/


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> I did not say uber states riders should sit in the back, I said it was implied. You do know the difference right?
> You however did say Uber rules were the rider can sit whete they want. Show me the rule, Bart.
> 
> Just because you believe something doesn't make it fact. You do not know why she did not allow him to sit up front, you have an opinion why. It is impossible for you to know tbe reason unless you are her or she told you. You can belive it to be true all you want, still not fact.


just so we know you arent pulling something from out your ............ Link me to some literature where Uber implies if you're a single pax you should sit in the back?



UberMike29 said:


> As an uber driver, I find that single pax's will generally sit up front. I have no preference. I am however a male, who can take good care of himself. I can easily understand why a female may prefer that everyone sits in back. As explained, it's a safety issue for her. Point is, her car, her rules, you don't like it, don't ride. It's that simple. Nobody forced you into the car, and what's worst, you probably low rated her, for that stupid trivial aspect of the ride. It's customers like you who make it hard for us to maintain good ratings, and yes, they matter


one of the worst posts I read on this forum I swear smh. Forced? What a reach, pax are PAYING to ride with you, so stop actign like you're doing them a free favor. Plus pax are CLUELESS to your wild demands until they get in the car and you pull the tyrant act. By that time most drivers have already started the ride,so its not even fair game, you kinda locked into the ride. I would love to know how rude and bossy my driver is before she accepts the ride.I wouldnt want any paranoid self proclaimed god because she owns the car and think she owns me having any of my money.

Her car her rules, so what if she says only 2 people can ride on an UberX call (not pool) that still flies because its "her car"? Smh. The thing is, if you have a problem with what Uber wants you to do: THEN DONT DRIVE. Its not that hard. Do your own rules on your own time, not on the time of a PAYING pax who's paid according what Uber says they can do on a trip, and that YOU CONTRACTED with Uber to do. Some terrible exuses up in here. And you talking about a rating, well yeah, how you expect to get hi rating without making sure the pax is happy? You expect to get a 5 star because you want to play Boss of Pax and order them to the back seat like a child? Yall got some funny ways of thinking you'll get high ratings. Anybody that has 1 ounce of Uber knowledge knows that if you want 5 star ratings you have to cater to the pax. FACT

Get another job

If a driver tried to act like hes my daddy and force to me the back, Id 1 star them and maybe smack um, depending on how im feeling that day...


----------



## UberMike29 (May 22, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> just so we know you arent pulling something from out your ............ Link me to some literature where Uber implies if you're a single pax you should sit in the back?
> 
> one of the worst posts I read on this forum I swear smh. Forced? What a reach, pax are PAYING to ride with you, so stop actign like you're doing them a free favor. Plus pax are CLUELESS to your wild demands until they get in the car and you pull the tyrant act. By that time most drivers have already started the ride,so its not even fair game, you kinda locked into the ride. I would love to know how rude and bossy my driver is before she accepts the ride.
> 
> ...


LoL, hmmm...I gladly cater to my Pax. I provideo water, good conversation, fast and efficient service. But, by no means will I ever put my safety at risk for a complete stranger in this business. I served in the Army for 11 years, and put my life on the line in two combat tours for people I never knew. Under no circumstance, should a driver have to sacrifice there safety for a rating. You sound like a confused individual. God help the poor driver who gets you as a Pax.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> If a driver tried to act like hes my daddy and force to me the back, Id 1 star them and maybe smack um, depending on how im feeling that day...


Anger management issues?


----------



## UberMike29 (May 22, 2016)

Wow, alot of people on here getting quite offended for something as simple as being asked to sit in the back. Guess what folks, uber is designed to provide fast, efficient, cheap transportation, and none of that requires you sit up front. Get over yourself. You want to sit up front, BUY A CAR. Then you can sit anywhere you want.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberMike29 said:


> LoL, hmmm...I gladly cater to my Pax. I provideo water, good conversation, fast and efficient service. But, by no means will I ever put my safety at risk for a complete stranger in this business. I served in the Army for 11 years, and put my life on the line in two combat tours for people I never knew. Under no circumstance, should a driver have to sacrifice there safety for a rating. You sound like a confused individual. God help the poor driver who gets you as a Pax.


Wow, just wow
So you comparing a decade of military service with someone riding in the front seat really? Smh

but you nor nobody else is making any sense when saying you are putting someone in the back for safety reasons:

1) explain to me how someone in the back cannot hurt you
2) explain how 1 person in the back, is safer than 4 strangers, 1 in the front and 3 in the back?

i swear you guys be posting just to get your numbers up, but the replies just dont make any sense. Nobody has ANY good feassible answers for those 2 issues I listed, so putting somebody in the back for safety reasons is a complete farce!!! Unless you drive a bus, 1 mile long, and you put the guy in the rear....then any 1 pax ANYWHERE in your car can easily do you harm at any time: FACT!!!!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> just so we know you arent pulling something from out your ............ Link me to some literature where Uber implies if you're a single pax you should sit in the back?


"Uber, everyone's private driver." Right here in the company slogan.

Now, are yoy going to answer the questions I asked you?

I suspect not. Now, for the third time, 
Bart, do you offer cold water, mints, gum, and phone chargers to everyone of your riders? Do you open the doors for your riders? Like Uber says we should.

Do you accept every single ping Bart? Like Uber says we should.



Bart McCoy said:


> she still needs to operate by ubers rules, which is pax can sit anywhere


 whete can i find this mythical set of rules you of which you speak?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Wow, just wow
> So you comparing a decade of military service with someone riding in the front seat really? Smh
> 
> but you nor nobody else is making any sense when saying you are putting someone in the back for safety reasons:
> ...


I havent made this argument, i dont give a rat's ass why she asked him to sit in the back.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberMike29 said:


> LoL, hmmm...I gladly cater to my Pax. I provideo water, good conversation, fast and efficient service. But, by no means will I ever put my safety at risk for a complete stranger in this business. I served in the Army for 11 years, and put my life on the line in two combat tours for people I never knew. Under no circumstance, should a driver have to sacrifice there safety for a rating. You sound like a confused individual. God help the poor driver who gets you as a Pax.


whats with your reading comprehension? How in da world do you draw the sitting situtaion from a slogan that says "everyones private driver"? I mean you are kidding right? How in da world does that dictate seating??????????????????

Stop trying to backtrack


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Hmm... This thread is running out of steam.

I vehemently disagree with everything that has been said by every single poster on this subject; especially that Bart McCoy guy.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> whats with your reading comprehension? How in da world do you draw the sitting situtaion from a slogan that says "everyones private driver"? I mean you are kidding right? How in da world does that dictate seating??????????????????
> 
> Stop trying to backtrack


Im my opinion private driver instills an image of a rider in the back.

Here are some images from Uber. Now answer the questions i asked of you!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Stop trying to backtrack


Stop avoiding the questions I've been asking you.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Uber drunk riders are well known pinchers


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Having been a "private driver" since well before Travis was born,  allow me to weigh in. I prefer that passengers sit in the back, but for a reason that I haven't seen mentioned. I like as clear a view as I can get of what is going on outside the vehicle. Depending on the size of a passenger in the front, his position and movements, he can create a blind spot.
However, I never insist on it, as I am driving the client's car and the client is paying me to drive, period. They can sit wherever they want.

But I am a professional chauffeur and security driver, and proud of it. I fully understand that Uber/Lyft driving is different, and some of you resent the idea of being "of service" to someone else. There have been plenty of references posted about "not being someone's chauffeur."

Having said that, I understand that the female driver might have good reason to want the OP to ride in back. I wasn't there to hear the conversation or read the body language/assess attitude of either party, so I can't judge either one. I do wonder if the OP would have the same question if a cab driver had told him to sit in back.


----------



## kes1981 (Apr 6, 2016)

The only thing this thread has done is prove that Bart McCoy is a racist. Why would you bring race into this????? PLEASE take your bigotry elsewhere. You are disgusting.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

If you get picked up by a cab at a hotel with a doorman, how often do they open the front door? Never?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

kes1981 said:


> The only thing this thread has done is prove that Bart McCoy is a racist. Why would you bring race into this????? PLEASE take your bigotry elsewhere. You are disgusting.


I never even said the word race, all you are doing is inciting the other guy that actually mentioned race, smh. This whole topic and that's all you saw was the word I didnt type,smh, what a troll


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

kes1981 said:


> The only thing this thread has done is prove that Bart McCoy is a racist. Why would you bring race into this????? PLEASE take your bigotry elsewhere. You are disgusting.


Even if I did (but anybody with basic reading skills saw i didnt bring up skin color or race when i said rosa,all yall did was reach) that still wouldnt make me a rasict. Go back to school and learn what words are before you use them. Makes you look really bad when you are clueless to words in your vocab


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

naplestom75 said:


> If you sit in the front with a stranger when the back seat is empty you are a weirdo, period.


Sometimes the elderly find it easier to get into the front. The same applies to people on crutches. Some of the people on crutches prefer the back so that they can stretch out, but some find it easier to get into the front.



wk1102 said:


> Do you offer cold water, mints, gum, and phone chargers to everyone of your riders? Do you open the doors for your riders? Uber says we should.


I do not always offer them right away, but the water is there. It is funny, I have had exactly one UberX customer take water. I have had several Uber Taxi customers take it or the mints/gum/other candy. I have had two taxi street hails ask if they could have the water and one ask for mints. I let them have the water or the mints. I do not offer the charger. If I hear their complaining about being thirsty or Army-Marched-Through-My-Mouth breath or a dying telephone, I will make the offer, be they Uber users, street hails (in the taxi, only, mind you--DO NOT accept street hails on UberX) or customers who called my cab company.



Bart McCoy said:


> pax are PAYING to ride with you, so stop actign like you're doing them a free favor.
> 
> how you expect to get hi rating without making sure the pax is happy?
> 
> ...


One reason that Uber has been as successful as it has is the attitude of too many cab drivers here that they are doing the customer a favour by being out on the street. They grumble about the air condition, they do not want to provide change, they will not drive the route that the customer wants and they balk at credit cards. They tell the passenger that they do not want to take him where he is going, they will not help the elderly or the ladies with their suitcases. They are trying to tell the customer how he is going to take the product for which he is paying. This is coming from a hacker, mind you.

I am hearing, and have been hearing from my taxi customers these complaints about Uber drivers for some time, now.

While I am not unsympathetic to the Original Poster about where she wants people to sit, people do need to understand that "My Car, My Rules" does come at a price. If the customer does not get to sit where he wants to, he is going to be less than delighted and is not going to award five stars. I might prefer that the customer sit in back, but, if he wants to sit in the front, be it the cab or UberX car, I will let him. If I am making him less than delighted in the cab, I should not expect a tip. If it is an Uber Taxi trip, I should expect neither tip nor five stars. If an UberX trip, I should expect neither, as well. It matters not what the reason that the customer is unhappy, if he is unhappy, the provider will pay the price. For this reason, it is, at times, necessary to make a little extra effort to make the customer happy. Mind you, I am not advocating having a wet bar and a delicatessen in the back seat, but a little courtesy will not hurt anyone.



Old Rocker said:


> If you get picked up by a cab at a hotel with a doorman, how often do they open the front door? Never?


..............and when he opens my right back cab door for an elderly person I do have him ask the elderly person if he wants to sit in the front. I tell him that sometimes the elderly find it easier to get into the front.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> oh, its because he was a male, we all know that
> and NONE of the excuses aka "possible reasons" you made are valid for making a male or female sit in the back
> especially again if theres 4 pax, somebody HAS to sit in the front, then what? tell the 4th pax to lap it up in the back? or ride in the trunk?
> bottom line: Its your car, if you don't want people to ride in your front seat, thats your right. However, you surely should *NOT *be driving for Uber. Period


I had someone get in my front seat in the rain and it got a bit damp. I actually texted all my pax and told them to please cancel if there were more than 3 of them or if they didnt wantvto ride 3 in the back as my front seat was damp. I wasn't going to stop driving because 90% of the time I don't have four pax and it was surging.

I don't actually like anybody in the front but I will put up with it if I have a 3 or 4 passengers. But I generally do have a clipboard and newspaper in the front seat so that they will be dissuaded from sitting there. Very few people will try to insist to sit in the front seat. I don't actually care what sex they are.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> If you get picked up by a cab at a hotel with a doorman, how often do they open the front door? Never?


so you are trying to use what happens with a cab as case law? Smh
Even if they open the back door, how in da world does that mean you arent allowed to sit in the front or something? Even if they open the back door, if the passenger says they want to sit in the front, where do you think that pax will end up sitting? Smh. Swear more people need to think before they post



Fuzzyelvis said:


> I had someone get in my front seat in the rain and it got a bit damp. I actually texted all my pax and told them to please cancel if there were more than 3 of them or if they didnt wantvto ride 3 in the back as my front seat was damp. I wasn't going to stop driving because 90% of the time I don't have four pax and it was surging.
> 
> I don't actually like anybody in the front but I will put up with it if I have a 3 or 4 passengers. But I generally do have a clipboard and newspaper in the front seat so that they will be dissuaded from sitting there. Very few people will try to insist to sit in the front seat. I don't actually care what sex they are.


you have a different scenario. It doesnt involve discrimination . Sounds like otherwise you would allow people to sit in the front. So your situation is totally understand. Its not like your front seat is going to be damp every day. Whereas, every single day, no matter the weather, we men will be forced to sit in the back as per OP's situation, smh. Huge difference....


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I have my TNC license on a lanyard I hang from my GPS holder. I had a solo front seat passenger who examined my license for an uncomfortably long time then held the lanyard in his hand and rubbed his thumb across the fabric for a really uncomfortably long time. Then he started telling me I was driving too fast. When he got close to his destination he said the GPS was wrong and to turn left, not go straight. Of course, he got us lost. I had several non-five-star trips that day. I suspect he was one. I gave him one star for being weird.

I prefer my pax in the back seat.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> so you are trying to use what happens with a cab as case law? Smh
> Even if they open the back door, how in da world does that mean you arent allowed to sit in the front or something? Even if they open the back door, if the passenger says they want to sit in the front, where do you think that pax will end up sitting? Smh. Swear more people need to think before they post
> 
> you have a different scenario. It doesnt involve discrimination . Sounds like otherwise you would allow people to sit in the front. So your situation is totally understand. Its not like your front seat is going to be damp every day. Whereas, every single day, no matter the weather, we men will be forced to sit in the back as per OP's situation, smh. Huge difference....


Do you stay up all night refuting everything everyone posts?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

crfstewarje said:


> Of course it's HER car, but so what? One can't wonder why they have to sit in the back when that hasn't been an Uber experience before?


In order to know, you would have had to ask. That said, there seems to be some sort of under current of a power issue or control on your part. A kind of boundary issue. I'm a pretty big guy, I've been doing this for a long time, almost two decades, some pax, I simply don't want invading my space, as simple as that. It could be something as simple as having a book out on the seat..... whatever. Uber drivers are inviting strangers into their personal cars. Uber tries to paint some sort of chummy buddy hauling their new best buddy around town. Lyft throws it on even thicker. Over time and if you work enough....... the illusion wears off.

Your question is kind of odd, it shows a lack of empathy in a sense. It is the driver's car, they call the shots regardless of what a company like Uber tries to claim. TNC drivers have zero agency or say with respect to their so called business partners and how they create policy. - Whether or not a pax is allowed in the car and where they can or can not sit is at the discretion of a reasonable driver.

The only time I invite someone to sit up front is if they seem to have physical issues I happen to notice before they are mentioned.

Get over it. At best, you were simply on the losing end of a meaningless pssing match over control.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

crfstewarje said:


> I already explained why i questioned it. It seems like there was a bigger reason behind me not being able to sit in the front then "her car her rules".


Sounds like self esteem issues. She did let you in and she did drive you where you wanted to go ( I haven't read the entire thread)?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> so you are trying to use what happens with a cab as case law? Smh
> Even if they open the back door, how in da world does that mean you arent allowed to sit in the front or something? Even if they open the back door, if the passenger says they want to sit in the front, where do you think that pax will end up sitting? Smh. Swear more people need to think before they post
> 
> you have a different scenario. It doesnt involve discrimination . Sounds like otherwise you would allow people to sit in the front. So your situation is totally understand. Its not like your front seat is going to be damp every day. Whereas, every single day, no matter the weather, we men will be forced to sit in the back as per OP's situation, smh. Huge difference....


Again, you *do not know *her reason. You can not know her reason. Your opinion is not fact, quit using it as so.

She has the right to set the rules in her car. Just because ypu do not like how she does business does not make it wrong.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> Do you stay up all night refuting everything everyone posts?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> I prefer my pax in the back seat.


I think most Uber drivers prefer the pax in the back, too bad that's not what's being debated here. Problem is REFUSING to let someone sit in the front, smh



Old Rocker said:


> Do you stay up all night refuting everything everyone posts?


No, I go to sleep at night. But I am a grown man and don't have a curfew. When I'm up, I use a readily available thing called a smartphone that notifies me of replies. Makes it real easy to type on the forum from any location I'm at. Google what a smartphone is, I promise you, you'll be amazed


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

crfstewarje said:


> The other day, I took an Uber ride from a female driver. The moment I tried getting in the front, the driver quickly and nervously said, "Get in the back". Now, I have had both male and female drivers prior to this incident, and every driver has allowed me to sit in the front of the car without any issues.
> 
> Has anyone had experiences where you were not allowed to sit in the front? It sounded like the driver was more concerned about her safety with a male getting in the car, than anything else.


Of course it's HER car, *but so what? Its her Car. You pay for transport not being pampered.*


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

Honestly. Why not sit in the back? There's actually a few reasons why diplomats and such sit in the back. 

1. It's more comfortable.
2. You don't feel acceleration and braking as much
3. It's safer in case of an accident
4. You don't block your drivers view when he does a head check.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

This is such a simple... silly thing.

But the truth is...... without actually witnessing the entire (albeit brief) exchange - an intelligent answer can't be given.

Does the op look like a maniac...... did he make her wait 5 minutes before getting in..... Did she really say "get in the back" or was it really "Hey, would you mind sitting in the back?" Maybe she hates men....... Maybe he reminded her of someone.....

Too many unknowns for a blanket - one size fits all answer


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Say what?


Uber is illegal at the airport here, so I don't want to look like an Uber


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

crfstewarje said:


> The other day, I took an Uber ride from a female driver. The moment I tried getting in the front, the driver quickly and nervously said, "Get in the back". Now, I have had both male and female drivers prior to this incident, and every driver has allowed me to sit in the front of the car without any issues.
> 
> Has anyone had experiences where you were not allowed to sit in the front? It sounded like the driver was more concerned about her safety with a male getting in the car, than anything else.


Do you really have to ask this question.

I am a guy and I get a little weirded out with some of the people that want to sit in front

Driver safety trumps all else


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

maui said:


> Do you really have to ask this question.
> 
> I am a guy and I get a little weirded out with some of the people that want to sit in front
> 
> Driver safety trumps all else


No one has explained how this makes you safer. Can you please tell me how them sitting in the back is safer for you?


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> No one has explained how this makes you safer. Can you please tell me how them sitting in the back is safer for you?


you just feel safer, actually its safer if they sit in the front passenger seat so u can see if they are about to do anything or grab anything. If they are behind u they can easily reach around with a knife or choke u.

as a woman i prefer everyone in the back, ive already been touched by a man which was most irritating. Women as passengers its safer to sit in the back as the driver cant reach around easily and can just run off


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> No one has explained how this makes you safer. Can you please tell me how them sitting in the back is safer for you?


If you don't understand this, then you are lost.

From the back seat, the Pax has a limited corridor or access to my body. My back is for the most part covers, there is less room for them to move, especially in between seats, and you have a great control of having access to locking rear doors, getting out etc. This is also especially important when it comes to disarming or defending against weapons. You have far more exposure in front.

I would also suggest people familiarize yourself with Krav Maga - There are a lot of great video of carjacking and self defense


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Skyblue6 said:


> you just feel safer, actually its safer if they sit in the front passenger seat so u can see if they are about to do anything or grab anything. If they are behind u they can easily reach around with a knife or choke u.
> 
> as a woman i prefer everyone in the back, ive already been touched by a man which was most irritating. Women as passengers its safer to sit in the back as the driver cant reach around easily and can just run off


Thanks for your answer, and your 1st paragraph makes a lot of sense. However 1) you just "feel safer". <--- isn't that just a false sense of security though? I say that because truthfully, just because he's in the back, you're really not any safer at all. You are still within a quick second arm's reach of the pax correct? There's pretty much nothing the pax can not do just because hes in the back seat, instead of the front seat, correct?

and 2) I agree, it would be best to have them sit in the front seat so its easier to look at the pax and see what they are doing. YET people want the pax to go in the back where they will have a hard time seeing them (especially inconspicuously) ,so I just dont understand that thought process.

Now sorry to hear you were touched by a man. As a woman, I totally understand why you would sit in the back.I would even recommend it if you're traveling alone. However, that is not what the topic is about, because you are voluntarily sitting in the back. The topic here is about paying pax who are FORCED to sit in the back.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

maui said:


> If you don't understand this, then you are lost.
> 
> From the back seat, the Pax has a limited corridor or access to my body. My back is for the most part covers, there is less room for them to move, especially in between seats, and you have a great control of having access to locking rear doors, getting out etc. This is also especially important when it comes to disarming or defending against weapons. You have far more exposure in front.
> 
> I would also suggest people familiarize yourself with Krav Maga - There are a lot of great video of carjacking and self defense


You're not making any sense. At all.
What do you mean your back is "most part covers" ??
Unless you're talking about those old cars that have one long connectted seat. But you can't have an old car on Uber, so I know your car truck has a hole/space between the front 2 bucks seats where any rear seat passenger can make an attack through,smh. You are wild

A pax in the back still has pretty much the same access to your body as he would in the front seat, just from a tad slight angle, but he an get to ANY part of your body and more(he can get to your left arm side from behind you now.

If you're a woman a guy in the back can still touch you on your body in any place he could if he was in the front seat if you're talking about pervs.

The fact he's in the back he can just slide over and now easily and fully put you in a choke hold if he wanted to,you could not defend that until after the fact.

There's only 1 person in the back seat(that fits 3 people) and theres less room to move? what are you talking about? No matter where the pax sits in the car, how does that give you more control over locking their doors? I know you don't have child locks on, so anybody in any seat can unlock their door manually, just stop it. Tell me this, if you're driving down the highway, and you forced me into the back, how in the world are you in a better position to disarm me when I move directly behind you (rear passenger seat driver side) and put my arm around your neck or use a weapon on you from either side? I can stab you before you try to defend ANYTHING, again, stop it. smh. Face it, you are at a total disadvantage period because you are driving , and looking forward, You will NEVER see it coming. Stop making up wild fantasy stories that because a pax is in the back its easier for you to help yourself. Again, people are just typing to get their posts counts up, smh


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Thanks for your answer, and your 1st paragraph makes a lot of sense. However 1) you just "feel safer". <--- isn't that just a false sense of security though? I say that because truthfully, just because he's in the back, you're really not any safer at all. You are still within a quick second arm's reach of the pax correct? There's pretty much nothing the pax can not do just because hes in the back seat, instead of the front seat, correct?
> 
> and 2) I agree, it would be best to have them sit in the front seat so its easier to look at the pax and see what they are doing. YET people want the pax to go in the back where they will have a hard time seeing them (especially inconspicuously) ,so I just dont understand that thought process.
> 
> Now sorry to hear you were touched by a man. As a woman, I totally understand why you would sit in the back.I would even recommend it if you're traveling alone. However, that is not what the topic is about, because you are voluntarily sitting in the back. The topic here is about paying pax who are FORCED to sit in the back.


Not really. sure they are behind you but the seat blocks. if they try and grab or choke you, you can push through your door and seat blocks. if they are to your side, the can pull toward them.

From the front seat I can grab a head by the hair and force you down and even pin you head and arm.

I can pull a gun on you from my right and you will not see it... front seat or back. difference from there, is from the front I have much more access to restrain or harm your body. you try and flea out the drivers door, I still have clean shot... From the back sest, not sd o much


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Hmm... This thread is running out of steam.
> 
> I vehemently disagree with everything that has been said by every single poster on this subject; especially that Bart McCoy guy.


There must be at least one comment(so) that you agree on. Because there's a myriad of opinions on this subject.


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Thanks for your answer, and your 1st paragraph makes a lot of sense. However 1) you just "feel safer". <--- isn't that just a false sense of security though? I say that because truthfully, just because he's in the back, you're really not any safer at all. You are still within a quick second arm's reach of the pax correct? There's pretty much nothing the pax can not do just because hes in the back seat, instead of the front seat, correct?
> 
> and 2) I agree, it would be best to have them sit in the front seat so its easier to look at the pax and see what they are doing. YET people want the pax to go in the back where they will have a hard time seeing them (especially inconspicuously) ,so I just dont understand that thought process.
> 
> Now sorry to hear you were touched by a man. As a woman, I totally understand why you would sit in the back.I would even recommend it if you're traveling alone. However, that is not what the topic is about, because you are voluntarily sitting in the back. The topic here is about paying pax who are FORCED to sit in the back.


Yes its a false sense of security

a few reasons i dont like passengers in the front are

1. Men touching women (me)
2. Drunks and their bad toxic breath
3. Drunks and young punks touching my stereo
4. Passengers drunk and/or young punks turning all the way around to talk to friends in backseat
5. Passengers touching you by accident when reaching around the back
6. If passengers can reach my stereo and me, they can easily pull the steering wheel or gear shifter and cause an accident (could happen, doubt it will)
7. Passengers blocking blind spots
8. Passengers inane conversation being a distraction

Really passengers are a huge distraction and by them being int he backseat it helps reduce the distractions.

If someone asked u to do it, cancel and get another driver. Simple, but there are much bigger issues than sitting at the front or back. Most of my passengers are quite happy to sit in the back especially after i even explain to them that its safer to sit in the back and much more comfortable.

End point. This is Uber, they say we are contractors, we supply the equipment. It is upto our discretion on where the passengers sit. If the driver wants to kiss ass, let them sit in the front. At the end of the day it is the Drivers car and at the end of the day they decide who and what goes on.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> so you are trying to use what happens with a cab as case law? Smh
> Even if they open the back door, how in da world does that mean you arent allowed to sit in the front or something? Even if they open the back door, if the passenger says they want to sit in the front, where do you think that pax will end up sitting? Smh. Swear more people need to think before they post
> 
> you have a different scenario. It doesnt involve discrimination . Sounds like otherwise you would allow people to sit in the front. So your situation is totally understand. Its not like your front seat is going to be damp every day. Whereas, every single day, no matter the weather, we men will be forced to sit in the back as per OP's situation, smh. Huge difference....


I ALLOW it. But I also actively discourage it. And if I do decide on the future I don't want someone in the front I will make some excuse as to why and if whey insist I will cancel. I've found very drunk people are distracting waving their arms around and so on.

IMO they get a ride. I have read no law that says they get to pick which seat. My point though was we don't know why a driver might not want someone in the front seat. But it doesn't matter.

Worry more about those who don't get rides because of discrimination.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

maui said:


> Not really. sure they are behind you but the seat blocks. if they try and grab or choke you, you can push through your door and seat blocks. if they are to your side, the can pull toward them.
> 
> From the front seat I can grab a head by the hair and force you down and even pin you head and arm.
> 
> I can pull a gun on you from my right and you will not see it... front seat or back. difference from there, is from the front I have much more access to restrain or harm your body. you try and flea out the drivers door, I still have clean shot... From the back sest, not sd o much


you watch way too many movies, smh
bottom line is a pax in the back seat can do just as much harm as being in the front seat so forcing somebody to sit in the back for "drivers safety" in reality, is a complete farce. Granted you may "feel safe" yes. But actually making yourself safer NO,it doesnt



Skyblue6 said:


> 1. Men touching women (me) ---- *men can easily touch you from the back,thru the big hole/gap between your front bucket seats*
> 2. Drunks and their bad toxic breath --- *if its toxic, you'll smell it from the back too*
> 3. Drunks and young punks touching my stereo *-- okay, give you that,for now....*
> 4. Passengers drunk and/or young punks turning all the way around to talk to friends in backseat * -- so now you don't want our pax talking to each other? smh*
> ...


so people pound home, uber drivers car, their rules, blah blah, give it a rest. You truly need to rethink doing Uber if you're going to try to regulate the pax to death. From all the points you listed on the list you have an issue with, I wonder why you ever decided to drive for uber? do you not know drunks are the 1st people to call you when they get drunk? Clearly all this issue come with the job and you should know it. Its like being a pizza delivery guy and you're upset with the smell of pizza in your car, or having to handle hot pizzas,smh. If you aren't happy with what the job entails: QUIT


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

crfstewarje said:


> I already explained why i questioned it. It seems like there was a bigger reason behind me not being able to sit in the front then "her car her rules".


Did you ask the 1 person that actually has your answer? Everyone here is offering speculation. Don't get offended by the ones taking the time to offer their views or the way in which they offer it. My questions for you are what did you rate this driver? and did you give her a cash tip? I prefer front seat riders when with solo riders and say so when asked.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Out of 1000+ rides, only about 5 pax wanted to sit in front.. I usually just open the back door.. I usually have stuffs on the front seat too so pax automatically goes to the back seat.


----------



## Jim A (May 7, 2016)

Most times, my passengers hop in the back seat. If I see it's a single passenger, I'll mention the ability to sit in front, but not always. It all depends on the situation. But to want to jump in the front seat automatically is sketchy, even sketchier if you're questioning it here. 

My wording on allowing the front seat to a single rider is "you can sit in front if you'd like" in a friendly voice. It gives the passenger the choice. I've had 2 recurring passengers that know they're allowed in the front seat, which are the only instances no questions are asked or offer given. These 2 passengers have been nice/grateful about being allowed in the front seat.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't mind and sometimes prefer single passengers in the front seat. I'd say about 1/2 ask permission to sit in front.

I think there is more danger from a hostile passenger who's in front. They have access to the steering wheel, transmission lever, and in some cars, the parking break. They also have access to the glove box that contains paperwork with your home address and other information.

And worst of all, they have access to the radio.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Tequila Jake said:


> I think there is more danger from a hostile passenger who's in front. They have access to the steering wheel, transmission lever, and in some cars, the parking break. They also have access to the glove box that contains paperwork with your home address and other information.
> 
> .


Anybody in the back can reach up and grab your steering,and you would never see it coming smh. They can reach and grab your transmision lever as well, and yes, they can lean up and change your radio if they want to. Sitting in the back doesnt prevent any of that. As for glove box, they have your name and tags, which if they run through will most likely get your house address. They have all that without going through your glove box.

So still waiting for somebody to tell me ONE thing a pax cant do just because they are in the back....


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ChortlingCrison said:


> He or she would have to have really long arms to reach the steering wheel.


You're joking right? Smh
I didnt say reach with your back stuck to the seat, but seriously, how hard to yo uthink it is to lean up through the wide open area between the bucket seats and touch the steering wheel? Again are you serious? Go sit in any sedan, take your seatbalet off when u sit in the back,and tell me you cant simly lean your body, or move your whole body upthrough the space between the front seats and yank the steering wheel. Are you seriously only saying you need to have 6 feet lanky hands to lean out of the back seat? The comments get wilder and wilder as we go along, smh


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ChortlingCrison said:


> There must be at least one comment(so) that you agree on.


I disagree.

Actually, I don't care either way. I'd have most of them ride in the trunk if possible.

I just thought I'd make my contribution - this thread is like Monty Python's "Argument Clinic" sketch... it doesn't matter what you argue about, just ARGUE!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> So still waiting for somebody to tell me ONE thing a pax cant do just because they are in the back....


Sit in the front.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

If you want to ride in front you have to request a Lyft!


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

naplestom75 said:


> Why did you try to sit in the front? We don't like that.


Speak for yourself, I am not a Chauffeur. I am one human being offering a ride to another and just happen to be payed for my time. I want people to sit in the front, especially if they are by themselves. This "My Car, My rules" attitude just drives me nuts.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Speak for yourself, I am not a Chauffeur. I am one human being offering a ride to another and just happen to be payed for my time. I want people to sit in the front, especially if they are by themselves. This "My Car, My rules" attitude just drives me nuts.


I also prefer in the front, I also think the driver should let the rider choose. It's just better customer service if you will. I however support the drivers right to set rules for his or her car. If it is that offensive to riders she will either change her policy or get deactivated. If the driver is not in breach of Uber policy or a law/regulation of his/her area, I can not for the life of me understand why any Uber driver would not be in full support of a driver setting rules in their own car.

With the exception of of the all knowing Bart and the driver in the original post we do not know why she asked him to ride in the back and frankly it shouldn't matter. 
Every single one of us has rules for our car.

Would you let a rider put his muddy shoes on the dashboard or center console? Eat a bowl of chili or soup while on a trip? Plate of spaghetti with extra sauce or big melting ice cream cone?

I have no problem with what the driver did. It's not what i would do but support her. Why every single other driver does not is a mystery to me.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> I also prefer in the front, I also think the driver should let the rider choose. It's just better customer service if you will. I however support the drivers right to set rules for his or her car. If it is that offensive to riders she will either change her policy or get deactivated. If the driver is not in breach of Uber policy or a law/regulation of his/her area, I can not for the life of me understand why any Uber driver would not be in full support of a driver setting rules in their own car.
> 
> With the exception of of the all knowing Bart and the driver in the original post we do not know why she asked him to ride in the back and frankly it shouldn't matter.
> Every single one of us has rules for our car.
> ...


I think your examples are a little far fetched but I agree with your point. My biggest issues are with seating, the radio, the AC. Things that a majority of riders ask about. If you have the attitude with the rider over where they sit or the music they want to listen to, or even the temperature in the car you are just nitpicking. You shouldn't have rules with those basics. You can bare certain things for the short duration of the trip.

Most of the things you mention go to respect, I will not be disrespected in my car. Luckily I don't run into issues like that.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I think your examples are a little far fetched but I agree with your point. My biggest issues are with seating, the radio, the AC. Things that a majority of riders ask about. If you have the attitude with the rider over where they sit or the music they want to listen to, or even the temperature in the car you are just nitpicking. You shouldn't have rules with those basics. You can bare certain things for the short duration of the trip.
> 
> Most of the things you mention go to respect, I will not be disrespected in my car. Luckily I don't run into issues like that.


My examples were meant to be extreme. How about a slice of greasy pizza or a big mac? Do you allow this? Do you think every driver should be forced to allow people to eat in their car?

As an Uber driver I can not undwrstand how anotjer Uber driver would be im favor of not letting the driver set rules for their own car. I would never deny a request to change the temperature of my car. The radio, most of the time I accommodate, only issues have been on volume. If someone demanded I change the station, I would not, they are paying for a ride not entertainment. If I accommodate their radio request, I am doing them a favor.

I do not let single riders sit behind me, it makes me uncomfortable. Man or woman, big or small, regardless of race, my car will not move with a single rider behind me. That is my rule on seating and I'll be damned if anyone tells me i cannot ask them to move.

I simply can not understand why an Uber driver would not be in support of Uber drivers setting the rules for his or her car. I can totaly understand why you disagree with her rule but I'm lost as to why you wouldn't support her right to make the rule.

My examples may be extreme but if you would not allow it you have rules.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> As an Uber driver I can not undwrstand how anotjer Uber driver would be im favor of not letting the driver set rules for their own car.
> My examples may be extreme but if you would not allow it you have rules.


There has to be a line drawn when you say "her car her rules". If you go by that, an UBer driver could:

1) not allow any luggage or bookbags in the car, only the pax
2) not allow anybody to wear hats in the car
3) not allow anyone to talk on the phone while in her car (distracting)
4) not allow ANY talking to pax to pax in her car
5) etc etc

Now like you said, we don't need to know why she has these rules, we may think they are silly, but so what, *we should just respect "her car her rules" right?*????????????? If you say this list is outlandish, then I think demanding a pax to sit in the back I outlandish. Get it? That's why I say you can just run with that her car her rules mess, there has to be a line drawn. Kinda like what UberLou said, You cant deny a pax the bare basics of the ride, because they are a PAYING customer, you are NOT doing them a favor if they are using their money. Sitting in the car is a bare basic feature you must provide to do Uber. THey pay, they should sit where they want. Again, you are not out here doing charity work, you are getting paid for a service.

I am always for "her car her rules", but they should be reasonable, and normally apply when the pax is going overboard doing/asking stuff that is egregious. A pax HAS to sit in a seat to get a ride. That's the bare basic you have to provide regardless of any dag on rules. Where they sit should be trivial. You get them from A to B no matter where they are sitting.

But this should about wrap it up, because we are all going in circles. I know the driver as per OP, or any females on here that do that to every person that opens the front door and then they reprimand them to the back have low ratings. If they have high ratings then they are lying that they force people to the back. period. Nobody is going to tip you or give you 5 stars because you want to pull stupid rank because its your car


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I'd have most of them ride in the trunk if possible.


That might be the solution to the problem. The problem would be too many one stars from passengers.



wk1102 said:


> How about a slice of greasy pizza or a big mac?


No big Mas: they drop the lettuce all over the seat and the floor.

If it is pizza, they must give me a slice. This means that if the pizza has _*anchovies*__*, *__*mushrooms*_, green peppers, onions or any of that California stuff, it _*ain't*_ allowed. If it swims, flies or grows from the ground, it does not go on my pizza.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I put a couple of people on ignore. I must be missing out on the fun.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

[

actually, no one as told me what a person in the back can't do, that they only could if they were in the front seat. The only silly answer was "not sit in the front"smh.

history shows those like you who resort to name calling is just a reflection that you have been proven wrong throughout the topic and have no real answer so name calling is your only outlet.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> You're joking right? Smh
> I didnt say reach with your back stuck to the seat, but seriously, how hard to yo uthink it is to lean up through the wide open area between the bucket seats and touch the steering wheel? Again are you serious? Go sit in any sedan, take your seatbalet off when u sit in the back,and tell me you cant simly lean your body, or move your whole body upthrough the space between the front seats and yank the steering wheel. Are you seriously only saying you need to have 6 feet lanky hands to lean out of the back seat? The comments get wilder and wilder as we go along, smh


If you do that you will HAVE to take off your seatbelt and I will make sure you get thrown around inside the car. Best case scenario you don't break the screen on my nav with your head when I slam on the brakes. That would definitely mean you're getting a stream of mace in the face when you stumble out of the car.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> You cant deny a pax the bare basics of the ride, because they are a PAYING customer, you are NOT doing them a favor if they are using their money. Sitting in the car is a bare basic feature you must provide to do Uber....
> 
> A pax HAS to sit in a seat to get a ride. That's the bare basic you have to provide regardless of any dag on rules. Where they sit should be trivial. You get them from A to B no matter where they are sitting.


Isn't that the point? You are saying to get basic service a pax HAS to sit in a seat. Then you say where they sit is trivial. Why do you say it's trivial (to the driver) but expect it to not be to the pax?

If basic service is a to b they can get it from the back seat. If they insist on the front we can deny the ride. If it's that big a deal to them they can refuse to ride with us.

I also think many (not all) pax who want to sit in the front do it subconsciously as a type of power play. They seem to be the pax who WANT TO control the a/c, the radio, the navigation. Rarely do they relax and do nothing. I find anyone messing with controls distracting. As wonderful as Uber's insurance and treatment if drivers who have accidents is the last thing any of us need is more distraction. It can't be avoided if you pick up 4 pax (or 3 generally) but why have to deal with it with one?

Maybe if you only work days with sober folks it's not an issue. When 90% of your pax are drunk it's better to have them in the back seat.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If you do that you will HAVE to take off your seatbelt and I will make sure you get thrown around inside the car. Best case scenario you don't break the screen on my nav with your head when I slam on the brakes. That would definitely mean you're getting a stream of mace in the face when you stumble out of the car.


so you doing this everytime you see a pax in the backseat take their seatbelt off? stop it.
Again, you won't see it coming


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Well if you disagree twice that's a double negative. Which means you agree.


Lol


----------



## sammyquestion (Apr 28, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> [
> 
> actually, no one as told me what a person in the back can't do, that they only could if they were in the front seat. The only silly answer was "not sit in the front"*smh*.
> 
> history shows those like you who resort to name calling is just a reflection that you have been proven wrong throughout the topic and have no real answer so name calling is your only outlet.


I can't help but be curious if you are literally "shaking your head" as you type each one of your responses lol


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

Please God make it stop


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber (Mar 14, 2015)

crfstewarje said:


> I tried getting in the front, the driver quickly and nervously said, "Get in the back"


If this person easily gets freaked out by someone sitting in the front seat then they should NOT be giving rides to strangers period. 
And the ones that say her car her rules - stop serving the public and go back into your cubicle.


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey how about showing a little respect for drivers, male or female.

Fact is, 90+% of riders choose the back, so that's what us drivers are accustomed to. So if someone wants to sit in the front that's a little out of the ordinary.

As a rider, if I want to grab the front seat I always ask if it's okay. And I would ESPECIALLY do that if the driver was a woman. It's just common sense respect.

But I understand common sense respect isn't something most of the tools on this board can relate to, who would gladly just throw someone's lost phone out the window to not have to deal with it.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> What i dont understand is why you are questioning this.
> * Some people like chocolate some do not*, some drivers dont like riders up front, some do.


Wait a sec... this is something totally different. I probably wouldn't want a passenger, neighbor or
anyone in close proximity to my person who is adverse to chocolate. Cocoa is an awesome thing.
Don't want them to eat it in the car and get it everywhere but chocolate is a good thing.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Pax ride in the back like little children. Friends & family ride shotgun.


----------



## Steve_from_SanJose (May 30, 2016)

crfstewarje said:


> The other day, I took an Uber ride from a female driver. The moment I tried getting in the front, the driver quickly and nervously said, "Get in the back". Now, I have had both male and female drivers prior to this incident, and every driver has allowed me to sit in the front of the car without any issues.
> 
> Has anyone had experiences where you were not allowed to sit in the front? It sounded like the driver was more concerned about her safety with a male getting in the car, than anything else.


Personally I find it Creepy when a total stranger sits next to me. Its my space I dont like anyone in my space unless I know them.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> so you doing this everytime you see a pax in the backseat take their seatbelt off? stop it.
> Again, you won't see it coming


Only if they lean forward and start something dangerous like messing either the steering wheel. Did you not get that part?

You have a lot of power while driving. But less if the pax is in the front and is stronger than you because they can cause trouble while still belted in. Without them belted in you can choose to drive into a tree if necessary and you will likely be much less injured than them if they're leaning over from the back seat with no seatbelt.

I also prefer they not be behind me because if they do become unbelted they're more likely to hit the back of my seat in an accident.

And I don't play the radio unless someone asks so I will likely hear them undoing the seatbelt. I do expect everyone to belt up before I start driving.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Steve_from_SanJose said:


> Personally I find it Creepy when a total stranger sits next to me. Its my space I dont like anyone in my space unless I know them.


don't want a stranger to sit next to you, but you're obviously more than willing to take that strangers money for the ride though right?

why in the world are you an Uber driver? your whole job involves dealing with complete strangers. Your response makes no sense in that respect. How far is the distance between the front seat and backseat? That's all it takes from making a front seat pax being a stranger to a backseat pax from making it OKAY and Friendly then? smh



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Only if they lean forward and start something dangerous like messing either the steering wheel. Did you not get that part?
> 
> You have a lot of power while driving. But less if the pax is in the front and is stronger than you because they can cause trouble while still belted in. Without them belted in you can choose to drive into a tree if necessary and you will likely be much less injured than them if they're leaning over from the back seat with no seatbelt.
> 
> ...


You won't see it coming, did you get that part? You telling me you're paying full attention to the road and somehow can see the instant they disconnect the seatbelt? and you're assuming because they disconnect the seatbelt the next thing they are going to do is attack you? YOU WON'T SEE IT COMING if they really want to attack you, no mattter what seat they are in the car.

You act like I can't be in the front seat belted in, and un-belt it real quick before you have any chance to stop my attack. If you think you can stop me, you're living the life of a movie star, the stunt man job really. If somebody wants to attack you, theres not much you can do about it,since they will always have the jump on you and you want see it coming until its way too late

Lots of people like music while they are on the trip, it'll probably be on. Im pretty sure I can disconnect the belt without you hearing it (with simply the road noise as cover). If you push the seatbelt button real slow, it really doesn't make that much noise at all,just try it and see. Lets be real: if you're that paranoid that you're listening to every pax's seatbelt go "click", *guess what, you're too paranoid to be an uber driver!!* however, I could care less if you do hear me unbuckle the belt,doesn't mean I have to do something right then, I can just wait until you pay more attention to the road and attack you later. I mean if you're driving on the highway at teh time I just don't know how in the world you think you can drive forward AND fight me off, where are your hands when you're fighting me off? You can't drive and fight at the same time, something has got to give. The Taco bell guy was stopped, and in the backseat, he still took a nice beating. Proves that no matter where one is in the car, he can attack you. *And he came through the big ole hole between the 2 front bucket seats *that are in pretty much every modern day car, that ive been talking about all topic for those who say its safer when pax is in the back. im trying to figure out how yall who say its safer and you can defend somebody better because they are in the back can do so when you'r driving at highway speeds. If you crash into a tree as you say yall both die. You lose.



TakinItUpWithUber said:


> If this person easily gets freaked out by someone sitting in the front seat then they should NOT be giving rides to strangers period.
> And the ones that say her car her rules - stop serving the public and go back into your cubicle.


quoted for those who missed it


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

gman said:


> But I understand common sense respect isn't something most on this board can relate to, who would gladly just throw someone's lost phone out the window to not have to deal with it.


While I do not condone throwing the telephone from the window, I do understand from whence those people come. The problem is that Uber and Lyft are very generous with their drivers' time (therefore money). Neither permits that a driver demand to be compensated for returning a lost article. Further, if the driver does return it, some will try to state that he did not. Uber and Lyft will believe the customer over the driver, every time. In the face of this, no driver wants to be bothered with any of this or take any time at all. He will not take the time even to go to the Police Station to turn in the thing. I will, but, I can see where others do not want to be bothered.

If Uber would allow us to demand a reasonable compensation plus make the user sign a receipt/log for the article, that would go a long way. Further, it should be a policy that neither Uber nor the driver is responsible for the contents or condition of the article returned. This would absolve the driver of any responsibility for missing contents of wallets, bags or a telephone's being bashed.

I have had it happen that a customer called the company and stated that he left a wallet on the seat of the cab. I have called the driver, told him to look on the seat and have had it happen that the driver found the wallet on the floor of his cab. I have had the driver bring in the wallet. When he did so, I asked him if he had any passengers after the owner (I would get out of the owner where he got in and out). The driver has answered in the affirmative. I call the customer and tell him to come to the office and get his wallet. Customer shows up, signs the log book for the wallet, examines it and accuses the driver of theft. I explain to the customer that the driver found the wallet on the floor, he had customers after the owner and perhaps one of them took whatever is missing. Some have bought it, some have not. Some have tried to tell me that the company, the driver or both are responsible for the wallet. I, of course, have told the customer that he is responsible for his property, not anyone else. Some even have dragged the company into Small Claims Court over it.

This is why many drivers do not want to be bothered with lost articles. It is funny, but "What wallet?", "What telephone?" and "What bag?" seems to work. I am aware of drivers' being dragged into Small Claims court over bags and wallets that they have turned in to the Police or Taxicab Commission. At least the Police and Taxicab Commission do render a receipt for lost articles turned in to them.



dirtylee said:


> Pax ride in the back like little children. Friends & family ride shotgun.


........what about cute chicks?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

crfstewarje said:


> The other day, I took an Uber ride from a female driver. The moment I tried getting in the front, the driver quickly and nervously said, "Get in the back". Now, I have had both male and female drivers prior to this incident, and every driver has allowed me to sit in the front of the car without any issues.
> 
> Has anyone had experiences where you were not allowed to sit in the front? It sounded like the driver was more concerned about her safety with a male getting in the car, than anything else.


When I was driving yellow cab, I wouldn't want you in the front seat either, unless you were a cute chick.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

This thread would be so much better if we focused on speculating why the driver didn't want the rider in the front seat. Post your theories!!!

I'll start. He was being picked up at White Castle and the driver didn't want her front seat to smell like fart.


----------



## EpicBeard (Oct 11, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> I never mentioned race. *This topic has nothing to do with race,so don't try to inject it.OP never mentioned his or his drivers race, so how could I play a dag on race card? STOP REACHING
> *
> Yes Rosa was black but I guess that's *all you know about her is her skin color huh*? smh
> 
> ...


Waaaaaaaaaah!!!!
DISCRIMINATION! !!

Bart McCoy, you suck


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

Here's my theory.....

He looked like this.....


----------



## TheMaleFatale (Mar 31, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> I'm a female driver and honestly....I feel safer if they sit in the front than in the back. But then again....if they sit in front.....they better be sociable!
> 
> I hate when people sit in front....and then don't talk....or make it feel like I'm pulling teeth to engage them in conversation....
> 
> then to me, that's just awkward!  If you don't wanna talk....sit in the back.


I never understood if you see someone doesn't feel like talking...why continue to make conversation with them?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> He was being picked up at White Castle and the driver didn't want her front seat to smell like fart.


......either there or Taco Bell...............


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

crfstewarje said:


> So you're taking one thing I said and using that to insult me? Very impressive. Keep up the good fight bro.


You answered your question in your first post. Why are you even asking it?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

crfstewarje said:


> The other day, I took an Uber ride from a female driver. The moment I tried getting in the front, the driver quickly and nervously said, "Get in the back". Now, I have had both male and female drivers prior to this incident, and every driver has allowed me to sit in the front of the car without any issues.
> 
> Has anyone had experiences where you were not allowed to sit in the front? It sounded like the driver was more concerned about her safety with a male getting in the car, than anything else.


As a male, myself, I would have no problem accepting the fact that a female driver would be uncomfortable with a male stranger in her front seat. 
Who knows, maybe she was violated in her past, and is extra sensitive, so I'd definitely cut the lady some slack, and oblige her.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> Who knows, maybe she was violated in her past, and is extra sensitive, so I'd definitely cut the lady some slack, and oblige her.


All the more reason for her to NOT be driving or Uber, since she deals with strangers everytime she picks up a pax. Most definitely if she's "extra sensitive" as you say, she surely shouldn't be driving for Uber/Lyft

This applies to anybody, male or female, any race: If you've had some bad experiences with strangers, don't like to be near them,weary of people you don't now, then driving for Uber is simply not a bright choice for you to do,since the thing you fear/worried about(strangers) is what you'll have to deal with all the time, smh. Get a job where there are more coworkers around you, ie dept store, restaurant,if you need to feel more comfortable around strangers.. But it makes *COMPLETELY ZERO* sense to get a job where you are isolated one on one with a stranger *in an enclosed,small finite area!*,if you are uneasy around strangers.

CORRECTION: you're only uneasy around strangers in your front seat, but you're cool as an icecube with that stranger being 9inches away in your backseat, *SMH
*
The facts are 99% of pax do not want to molest, harm, or kill you.If they do, sitting in the backseat surely won't stop them

*/thread*


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> All the more reason for her to NOT be driving or Uber, since she deals with strangers everytime she picks up a pax. Most definitely if she's "extra sensitive" as you say, she surely shouldn't be driving for Uber/Lyft
> 
> This applies to anybody, male or female, any race: If you've had some bad experiences with strangers, don't like to be near them,weary of people you don't now, then driving for Uber is simply not a bright choice for you to do,since the thing you fear/worried about(strangers) is what you'll have to deal with all the time, smh. Get a job where there are more coworkers around you, ie dept store, restaurant,if you need to feel more comfortable around strangers.. But it makes *COMPLETELY ZERO* sense to get a job where you are isolated one on one with a stranger *in an enclosed,small finite area!*,if you are uneasy around strangers.
> 
> ...


You have a point, but on the other hand, given life's realities, I would still cut her some slack. I'm guess I'm just too much of a nice guy. I don't buy into this idea that the work place is supposed to be so inflexible. this is UberX, i'ts a "gig", not a work environment with OSHA rules posted everywhere. Jeezus frickin' christ. And, what's with the bold typeface? no need to shout, dude, like chill.....


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Let it go where??? when? why?


we need to let this thread go lolol


----------



## LuLubella (Jan 20, 2016)

I detest when PAX ride in the front. It feels invasive. When someone attempts to sit in the front, I kindly request that they sit in the back. Most people are fine with it.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> but again, you're totally missing the point
> it doesn't matter if the rider is black or white
> it doesn't matter if the rider is male or female
> no one should be forced to sit in the back on Uber or Lyft. PERIOD.


No one should be forced to sit in the driver's seat of an Uber/Lyft and deal with this crud, either..... And yet


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Here are some images from Uber. Now answer the questions i asked of you!
> View attachment 43954


That dude with a manbag and, uh, halfmast stiffie?!

...makes me totally understand where she's coming from.

Safety doesn't necessarily mean bodily harm. Avoiding sexual harassment or being unnerved by unwanted physical contact every time you get anywhere near the gearshift.... That's primarily what they mean


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Yo, judge, can YOU appreciate the fact that plenty of people do stuff they're not particularly comfortable doing to get by????

Her landlord or credit card company cares precious little that she's uncomfortable with night jobs after being traumatized by some manner of assault or attempt in her past, or a disturbing run-in with pax more recently

Maybe she got kids or elderly parents need taking care of, and she ain't got no way to explain to em that mommy ain't got no money for dinner honey, because mommy is too freaked out to uber on after picking up a strange man in a raincoat, respirator, and sunglasses who kept panting loudly the other day?????



Bart McCoy said:


> All the more reason for her to NOT be driving or Uber, since she deals with strangers everytime she picks up a pax. Most definitely if she's "extra sensitive" as you say, she surely shouldn't be driving for Uber/Lyft
> 
> This applies to anybody, male or female, any race: If you've had some bad experiences with strangers, don't like to be near them,weary of people you don't now, then driving for Uber is simply not a bright choice for you to do,since the thing you fear/worried about(strangers) is what you'll have to deal with all the time, smh. Get a job where there are more coworkers around you, ie dept store, restaurant,if you need to feel more comfortable around strangers.. But it makes *COMPLETELY ZERO* sense to get a job where you are isolated one on one with a stranger *in an enclosed,small finite area!*,if you are uneasy around strangers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Adieu said:


> Yo, judge, can YOU appreciate the fact that plenty of people do stuff they're not particularly comfortable doing to get by????
> 
> Her landlord or credit card company cares precious little that she's uncomfortable with night jobs after being traumatized by some manner of assault or attempt in her past, or a disturbing run-in with pax more recently
> 
> Maybe she got kids or elderly parents need taking care of, and she ain't got no way to explain to em that mommy ain't got no money for dinner honey, because mommy is too freaked out to uber on after picking up a strange man in a raincoat, respirator, and sunglasses who kept panting loudly the other day?????


somebody translate this jibberish to plain English for me


----------



## LadyUberDriver1 (Jul 1, 2016)

I really don't care where people sit. Whatever choices they make it's all on them and nothing to do with you. Some people prefer to sit in the front. Some people prefer to sit in the back. Some people don't drive because they are too scared. Some people are introverted. Some people are uncomfortable being close to people they don't know so they sit in the back. Some people talk to me. Some people turn on their headphones and ignore me. I don't take any of this personal. People have reasons for doing what they do and whatever they are comfortable with.


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

Personally I don't get why pax go for the front seat unless they have more than 2 people, overweight, have groceries or whatever else taking up space in the back, etc. would you go for the front seat with a taxi?. Of course not so why do it with Uber then feel some type of way when driver says sit in the back which they have every right to?

Some riders get out of hand and will just give you a low rating if they don't get their way, which I guess they feel gives them some type of power over the driver which is somewhat laughable to me since most Uber drivers gives well over 100 rides a month and one bad rating isnt really hurting them. Deny them the front seat and you can forget about a 5 star rating, while giving them the front seat almost guarantees 5 so I just go along with it. I am a pretty intimidating looking man so I don't worry about what someone might try to do. With a female it's different


----------



## thomas1955 (Jan 2, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> oh, its because he was a male, we all know that
> and NONE of the excuses aka "possible reasons" you made are valid for making a male or female sit in the back
> especially again if theres 4 pax, somebody HAS to sit in the front, then what? tell the 4th pax to lap it up in the back? or ride in the trunk?
> bottom line: Its your car, if you don't want people to ride in your front seat, thats your right. However, you surely should *NOT *be driving for Uber. Period


You are really wacked man, full of youself, with no respect for others, try that attitude, must be over compensateing for lack of abilities...

How do you block this guy ?


----------



## Miguel Aprender (Apr 28, 2016)

If the passenger is an attractive female, I usually ask them to sit up front.

;-D


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> All the more reason for her to NOT be driving or Uber, since she deals with strangers everytime she picks up a pax. Most definitely if she's "extra sensitive" as you say, she surely shouldn't be driving for Uber/Lyft
> 
> This applies to anybody, male or female, any race: If you've had some bad experiences with strangers, don't like to be near them,weary of people you don't now, then driving for Uber is simply not a bright choice for you to do,since the thing you fear/worried about(strangers) is what you'll have to deal with all the time, smh. Get a job where there are more coworkers around you, ie dept store, restaurant,if you need to feel more comfortable around strangers.. But it makes *COMPLETELY ZERO* sense to get a job where you are isolated one on one with a stranger *in an enclosed,small finite area!*,if you are uneasy around strangers.
> 
> ...


Disagree. It's her car and there is nothing I know of saying pax can sit in the front if they want to. That's something they just do. Unless there are 3-4 riders there is next to no reason for the rider to sit in the front and it's that simple. If they insist of riding in the front they can order another Uber and most times they will arrive within 5 minutes of its that important to them. Also these pax might be strangers, but if they are stupid enough to cross the line, their information is saved on file


----------



## SandyD (May 8, 2016)

This whole thread is an interesting study in social norms and personal space. What one person is comfortable with, another is not. We've all experienced the person who you've just met, who just doesn't respect the unspoken social boundaries of personal space. Maybe because their personal space is smaller than yours, or yours is bigger than theirs. Maybe because they're tipsy, and their personal space has now shrunk, along with their inhibitions. Whatever. This thread is the proverbial tempest in a teapot, and really has no bearing on the quality of the service provided. FWIW the only single riders I have had that chose to ride in the front, were drunk, and well behaved.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

crfstewarje said:


> The other day, I took an Uber ride from a female driver. The moment I tried getting in the front, the driver quickly and nervously said, "Get in the back". Now, I have had both male and female drivers prior to this incident, and every driver has allowed me to sit in the front of the car without any issues.
> 
> Has anyone had experiences where you were not allowed to sit in the front? It sounded like the driver was more concerned about her safety with a male getting in the car, than anything else.


It is the driver's policy where the person is placed within his/her car...


----------



## Carena (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm a female driver and I rather men sit up front so I can keep my eye on them. Plus I have my tear gas right between my legs, ready to pull of they step out of line. So far all I have got is dates. People dirty up my back seat too much, I just found a cigarette cleaning out my car ugh.


----------



## Believe33 (Jun 6, 2016)

Can someone please tell me why a Pax sits directly behind the driver's seat? No one else in the car but me and a single Pax who sits behind me!!!


----------



## babaganoosh (Jun 6, 2016)

Believe33 said:


> Can someone please tell me why a Pax sits directly behind the driver's seat? No one else in the car but me and a single Pax who sits behind me!!!


Because it's easier to get the garrote around your throat from that position.


----------



## Believe33 (Jun 6, 2016)

bluedogz said:


> I think the point was that you really DO know why&#8230; It's HER car; if she wants you to ride in the back, then you ride in the back. If you specifically want a particular seating arrangement, you are free to call another driver at the same fare.


Bluedogz you have a cool way of putting your words together. Your funny !!


----------



## Believe33 (Jun 6, 2016)

babaganoosh said:


> Because it's easier to get the garrote around your throat from that position.


Babaganoosh ! Nock it off! LoL


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

"The Uber experience" I think I'm gonna vomit. I purposely keep the front seat pushed forward to give more legroom in back and most get in and sit in the back.


----------



## it'sjustme (Oct 25, 2015)

I am a female driver and I prefer for guys to sit in the front. I feel it's safer that way. Either way I think that if she's that scared then she shouldn't be driving strangers anyway. Also from your description, it seems like she was pretty rude with how she spoke to you. She's the one providing a service to you so she needs to at least be courteous and polite to her passengers.


----------



## John326 (Jul 9, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> I'm a female driver and honestly....I feel safer if they sit in the front than in the back. But then again....if they sit in front.....they better be sociable!
> 
> I hate when people sit in front....and then don't talk....or make it feel like I'm pulling teeth to engage them in conversation....
> 
> then to me, that's just awkward!  If you don't wanna talk....sit in the back.


I'm a driver and I hate when someone sits up front , even thow I still let them , but it's my car and when u sit up front it's a huge privilege , and if u do sit up front make sure your cheap ass tips us , because the money we make sucks , and when u sit up front I feel like ur invading my territory, tip us and it won't be a problem cheap ass


----------



## anthonynet31 (Feb 13, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> I'm a female driver and honestly....I feel safer if they sit in the front than in the back. But then again....if they sit in front.....they better be sociable!
> 
> I hate when people sit in front....and then don't talk....or make it feel like I'm pulling teeth to engage them in conversation....
> 
> then to me, that's just awkward!  If you don't wanna talk....sit in the back.


I completely agree, I'm a male driver and while I do enjoy a nice conversation with riders, when they sit in the front and are quite it feels so damn uncomfortable... lol I pull up the passenger seat forward now so they can have more space in the back and also get a clue before they open that front door,


----------



## uuberr (Jul 12, 2016)

If the female driver is unconfortable with having you in the front then just in the back. You def got too much free time to come on here crying about that lol seriously some of you need to just stay home and watch netflix!


----------



## John326 (Jul 9, 2016)

crfstewarje said:


> Of course it's HER car, but so what? One can't wonder why they have to sit in the back when that hasn't been an Uber experience before?


Because the money uber drivers make sucks , and yes we have a right to make u sit in the back , tip us and u can sit up front cheap ass


----------



## John326 (Jul 9, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Everybody yapping about its the uber person's personal car. Yes this is true, but you should only try to pull rank when a pax is doing something egregious (trying to hit you,smoking, cramming 5 people,being highly rude/disrespectful, etc), NOT when pax is simply doing something that is normally allowed, and not irregular. You are NOT the boss of the pax, so don't try to play god. It is NOT a weird thing to sit in the front seat of an Uber.It is NOT unreasonable for a pax to sit in the front. If you are a woman and are going to pretty much discriminate im sure, on making men sit in the back , you need to pick another job and quit Uber asap. No pax wants to be treated differently, just because they were born a certain way(x or y chromozone) out of their control (as per male OP trying to ride with a female driver)
> 
> a single pax sitting in the front is no different than picking up 4 people where 1 person HAS to sit in the front. If someone is in the front they are in the front, not sure how it makes a different if only 1 in in the front and none in the back, or 1 in the front and 3 in the back. As if a woman is more comfortable with 4 dudes in the car, instead of 1? Can't really make much sense out of that
> 
> Furthermore, if she is making single males sit in the back, im sure they are also forcing them to sit in the back on the passenger side,smh. If you are this noid you shouldn't be driving for Uber. You drive strangers all they time, any one of them, male or female, sitting anywhere, can pull a fast one on you if they wanted to.... No particular position they sit in is going to actually make you safe. That's just a plain ole big false sense of security...


This is not about being noided dummy , why should we have a smelly ass rider sit up front with us , how much money do u think uber drivers really make not much dummy , sit ur ass in the back and have some respect dummy


----------



## John326 (Jul 9, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> but again, you're totally missing the point
> it doesn't matter if the rider is black or white
> it doesn't matter if the rider is male or female
> no one should be forced to sit in the back on Uber or Lyft. PERIOD.


Ur not forced to sit in the back , it's our car and our miles and our gas , and ur cheap ass uber x fairs don't makes us any money dummy , sit ur stinky ass in the back , if u sit in my front seat u have to pay extra , f.... That


----------



## John326 (Jul 9, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> smh, most pax are grown adults, they are not going to be ordered around by some Uber driver like they are a child. Wild stuff here. Pax orders ride, can sit where he wants. Uber driver doesn't like that, they should be off the Uber platform
> 
> I still stand by it, im sure she did it because he was a male. Yeah, I said it
> 
> Please show me where Uber says you should sit in the back? Where is this Uber literature that dictates this?


Shut the f up , we don't make enough money for u to have a choice to sit up front with a driver , it's our gas our miles and our car , sit ur stinky smelly ass in the back and if u want to sit up front offer a $5 tip , ur lucky to even have the privilege to sit in my car for a cheap ass rate, f in dummy


----------



## John326 (Jul 9, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Sometimes the elderly find it easier to get into the front. The same applies to people on crutches. Some of the people on crutches prefer the back so that they can stretch out, but some find it easier to get into the front.
> 
> I do not always offer them right away, but the water is there. It is funny, I have had exactly one UberX customer take water. I have had several Uber Taxi customers take it or the mints/gum/other candy. I have had two taxi street hails ask if they could have the water and one ask for mints. I let them have the water or the mints. I do not offer the charger. If I hear their complaining about being thirsty or Army-Marched-Through-My-Mouth breath or a dying telephone, I will make the offer, be they Uber users, street hails (in the taxi, only, mind you--DO NOT accept street hails on UberX) or customers who called my cab company.
> 
> ...


**** that we don't make enough money for the customer to have a choice , get in the back smelly ass I'm sick of u cheap ass customers that never tip


----------



## John326 (Jul 9, 2016)

maui said:


> Not really. sure they are behind you but the seat blocks. if they try and grab or choke you, you can push through your door and seat blocks. if they are to your side, the can pull toward them.
> 
> From the front seat I can grab a head by the hair and force you down and even pin you head and arm.
> 
> I can pull a gun on you from my right and you will not see it... front seat or back. difference from there, is from the front I have much more access to restrain or harm your body. you try and flea out the drivers door, I still have clean shot... From the back sest, not sd o much


It's means we don't make good enough money for u to want to sit up front , offer a $5 tip and maybe ur cheap ass can sit up front , uber x is to cheap dummy


----------



## John326 (Jul 9, 2016)

crfstewarje said:


> The other day, I took an Uber ride from a female driver. The moment I tried getting in the front, the driver quickly and nervously said, "Get in the back". Now, I have had both male and female drivers prior to this incident, and every driver has allowed me to sit in the front of the car without any issues.
> 
> Has anyone had experiences where you were not allowed to sit in the front? It sounded like the driver was more concerned about her safety with a male getting in the car, than anything else.


Good I'm glad , why should ur smelly ass sit up front , we don't make enough money for u to have a choice offer a tip and maybe I'll let u sit up from dummy


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

And drivers complain about the canned, repetitive answers fro the CSRs?


----------



## SandyD (May 8, 2016)

Another explanation: Honda is sending out new recall notices having to do with the Takata airbag issue, telling affected owners not to seat passengers in the front seat until the problem is fixed (parts are not yet available!). It's likely that other makes are doing the same. Maybe she was just concerned for the pax safety.


----------



## Stephen (Aug 22, 2014)

crfstewarje said:


> The moment I tried getting in the front, the driver quickly and nervously said, "Get in the back".


The correct response would be, "Sorry. I already have a girlfriend."


----------

